# Focke Wulf Fw190D-9



## Snautzer01 (Jan 5, 2015)

Same aircraft?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2015)

It appears to be the same ac.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 5, 2015)

looks like it very well could be...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2015)

Enlarged pics... The layout of the camo at the engine cowling is the same. Flaps are open.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 5, 2015)

Must be the same aircraft, also notice that the port-side cowling is also partially unfastened in both photos.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2015)

Yep...


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 5, 2015)

Looks to be the same. I've been trying to discern the WNr. Any more info?

EDIT: This aircraft, but not the above pictures of it, appears in Crandall's D-9 volume 1 on pages 221, 222, and 223. Captions state the plane to be from JG6, likely I Gruppe surrendered to the Americans at Plauen. Pretty sure its a 500 series WNr.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2015)

The enlarged part of the pic shows the werk nummer looking like 534610 or 534619. Generally 53?61?.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2015)

Another view (via LEMB)


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## stona (Jan 6, 2015)

If the first number of the werknummer is 5 then the next two must be 00.

The position and apparent font as well as what we can see of the camouflage and markings are also consistent with a Mimetall Factory built D-9 from early 1945. The rise in the camouflage demarcation over the fuselage balkenkreuz is typical for example.

My best guesses are 500610 or 500618.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.

Certainly looks the same aircraft to me.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 6, 2015)

With Steve, except 500618 was a JG 26 rig with the black and white RV band.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Jan 7, 2015)

Crimea_River said:


> With Steve, except 500618 was a JG 26 rig with the black and white RV band.



Cool, then I've only got one guess! 500610.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 7, 2015)

There's a discussion going on about the first set of pics at TOCH and the betting money is on 500610. Apparently that number was speculated by the JaPo boys.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2015)

Focke Wulf Fw190D-9 W.Nr. 500570 'Blue 12'
The 'Blue 12' belonged to the II. / JG 6 and was handed over to US troops in Fürth, after the German pilot landed the aircraft on the airfield occupied Fürth. The photo was taken by an American soldier and was developed shortly before or shortly after the war.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2015)

Notice bomb shackles


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2015)

Cockpit layout and Fl numbers



 1 Schusszählerkasten SZK K 4 FI 47319
 2 3 Schauzeichen für die Durchladekomtrolle Fl 32530-1
 3 Reflexvisier Revi 16 B FI 52955
 4 Anzeigegerät für Funknavigation AFN 2 Ln 27002
 5 Fein- und Grobhöhenmesser 0-13.000 m FI 22322
 6 Fahrtmesser 100 - 900 km/h Fl 22234
 7 Wendehorizont Fl 22415
 8 Variometer - 30/+ 30 m/s Fl 22386
 9 Führertochterkompass PFK/f2 (8 und 9 waren zum Teil auch vertauscht eingebaut) Fl 23334
 10 Ladedruckmesser 0,5 -2,5 ata Fl 20554
 11 elektrischer Drehzahlanzeiger 500 -3600 U/min FI 20269
 12 Handrad für die Sollwertverstellung der Kühlerklappen
 13 Hebel für die Scheibenspülung
 14 Bediengerät BG 25a für das FuG 25 Ln 28810
 15 Notzug für das Fahrwerk
 16 Brandhahnhebel
 17 Notzug für das Bediengetriebe
 18 Notzug für die Rumpfbombe
 19 Notzug für die Flügelbomben
 20 Kraftstoff- / Schmierstoffdruckmesser 0 - 3/0 -15 kg/cm FI20512-3
 21 Kühlstoff-Temperaturanzeiger 0 -130 °C Fl 20385
 22 Schmierstoff-Temperaturanzeiger 0 -130 °C Fl 20385
 23 Druckmesser für die MW 50 Anlage 0 -1 kg/m' FI 20504-1
 24 Kraftstoffvorratsanzeiger 0-300/0-230 I FI 20723
 25 Reststandswarnleuchte (rot) für vorderen Behälter FI 32529-1
 26 Reststandswarnleuchte (rot) für hinteren Behälter Fl 32529-1
 27 Messstellenumschalter für den Kraftstoffvorratsanzeiger Fl 32331
 28 02-Wächter Fl 30489
 29 Sauerstoff-Druckmesser 0-250 kg/crre Fl 30496
 30 Halterung für die Leuchtpistole Fl 24483
 31 Sauerstoffventil Fl 30508
 32 Kippschalter (Sicherung) Fl 32346
 33 Kippschalter (WGR 21 Raketen) Fl 32346
 34 Zünderschaltkasten ZSK 244 A Fl 50869


Source: Flugzeug Classic Oct. 2002

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2015)

Pommern 1945 - Jg51 - Kurt Tenzer


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 24, 2015)

post 22 black 18 W.nr.211040 of Jg2


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2015)

Flensburg 1945


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2016)

Feast your eyes on this lads..


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2016)

Yep... The JV44 Dora seems to be the same you can see in the post #31.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2016)

That Bird at the top of the page is definitely 500610


----------



## stona (Jan 25, 2016)

Wurger said:


> Yep... The JV44 Dora seems to be the same you can see in the post #31.



The photo in post #31 is usually identified as the Fw 190 D-11 'Red 4' at Munchen-Riem.

It was the photograph in post #33 of 'Red 1' that finally showed the underside colours to have been RED and white when it emerged some years ago. Some of the older members will remember blue and white or black and white profiles based on B+W photographs, which should be a salutary lesson to all photo-interpreters 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## VERSUCH (Jan 25, 2016)

Great photos,thanks for posting.
For those that want further information, I can highly recommend "Focke Wulf Fw 190D,camouflage & markings, Part 1, and 2, if you can still get it .
Published by JaPo,........Mods I hope I have not broken any rules here !

Regards Mike


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2016)

VERSUCH said:


> Great photos,thanks for posting.
> Mods I hope I have not broken any rules here !
> 
> Regards Mike



For recommanding a book ? Where do you think you are? Stalag 2?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Jan 26, 2016)

VERSUCH said:


> Great photos,thanks for posting.
> For those that want further information, I can highly recommend "Focke Wulf Fw 190D,camouflage & markings, Part 1, and 2, if you can still get it .
> Published by JaPo,........Mods I hope I have not broken any rules here !
> 
> Regards Mike



They are excellent books. 
For the JV 44 Fw 190s I would consider 'Doras of the Galland Circus, by Jerry Crandall but would really recommend the two volumes 'The Focke-Wulf 190 Dora' by the same author. The JV 44 Doras are covered in volume two making the 'Galland Circus' book somewhat redundant.
Unfortunately you face the same problem with all of these as with the JaPo books, finding them at a sane price.
Cheers
Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2016)

Agree with Steve both Series are excellent with some differing interpretations, but compliment each other well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2016)

Stab/JG2. Rhein-Main airfield, Frankfurt, summer 1946


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 30, 2016)

10./JG 54 shot down during Operation Bodenplatte


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 30, 2016)

That's the one I modelled for the forum's very first Group Build.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## stona (Mar 30, 2016)

Snautzer01 said:


> 10./JG 54 shot down during Operation Bodenplatte



Photos taken in the UK.

Those who believe that this aircraft had a yellow rudder (not mentioned in the detailed CEAR) when it encountered a partridge have to explain away that second photograph by saying that for some bizarre and unexplained reason the British washed the yellow off 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Airframes (Mar 30, 2016)

Yep, I agree Steve !
I spent a long time studying all the photos of 'Black 12', including the 'in situ' crash photos, before committing paint to plastic, and reached the conclusion that there was neither a yellow rudder or, as some sources state, a yellow bottom cowling panel.
If my memory is correct (without digging-out the info), the RAF crash report didn't mention any yellow-painted areas either, as you also stated regarding the CEAR.
I'm guessing that, somewhere along the line, some authors/profile artists, made an incorrect photo analysis !


----------



## stona (Mar 30, 2016)

It stems from the profile in the otherwise excellent JaPo book. I think they got this one wrong! When I did a model of this aircraft I leaned on Jerry Crandall's profile and my own interpretation of the numerous photographs. I ended up with something very similar to you 






Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 30, 2016)

Nice one Steve, And I see you also got the number '2' correctly positioned slightly off the vertical, something quite often missed on some models I've seen.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2016)

Top stuff Guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 15, 2016)

beautiful brute ...


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 18, 2016)

Great!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2016)

W. Nr. 500570, 8. JG6, Fürth - Atzenhof, 8 May 1945.











together with Bf109G-14 of 2.NAGr 14


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 2, 2016)

Excellent pics.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2017)

The Fw 190 D was a reengined and reengineered development of the widely-used Fw 190 A, the first Fw 190 production model. It was viewed by its designer, Kurt Tank, as an interim design pending availability of the Ta 152. Prototype testing began in March 1942, with the unreliable air-cooled BMW 801-series engine replaced by the liquid-cooled Junkers Jumo 213A 12-cylinder engine (1776hp, boosted to 2240hp with water-methanol injection). This engine had previously been used exclusively on bombers.

The longer-nosed Fw 190 D, with a redesigned tail, was a success with pilots because of increased engine reliability and performance much superior to the Fw 190 A-8 in climb, dive and level speed. The aircraft attained 692kph (430mph) at 11,300m (20,200ft) and could fly 850kmh (480mi/h) -- performance that made it a much better interceptor against the burgeoning and fighter-escorted Allied bomber formations. Pilots considered it more than a match for the P-51D "Mustang". Armament was two 20mm Mauser MG-151/20 cannon in the wing (with a robust 250 rounds per gun) and two 13mm Rheinmetall MG-131 cannon (with 475 rounds per gun) over the engine. Small batches of Fw 190 D-0 and D-1 preproduction fighters were delivered for service evaluation in Spring and Summer 1943, just as the American 8th Air Force was starting large daylight bombing raids.

The first production variant was designated D-9 (because the previous production type was the A-8). Construction started at Marz, Cottbus, and Kassel-Waldau in Summer 1944. This was part of a major expansion in German single-engined fighter production initiated 2 years earlier by Erhard Milch, chief of aircraft procurement and supply. Over 1,000 fighters a month were now entering air defense service.

The multirole D-9 carried bombs in some versions and radar in others (the D-9/R11 and D-12/R11 night fighters) and was even faster than the D-1, reaching 709kmh (440mph) at 20,780m (37,000ft). Nicknamed "Dora-9" ("Dora" being the phonetic "D" of Luftwaffe radio traffic), service began in October 1944 with III/JG-54 (the 3d Squadron of Fighter Group 54), then I and II/JG-26 (by January 1945), and JG-2 and JG-301 (in early 1945). Allied and Luftwaffe pilots immediately dubbed it the "long-nose" ("langnasen") Fw 190. On their first operational mission with the new Fw 190 D-9, II/JG-26 shot down four British "Lancaster" bombers and one "Mosquito" fighter for the loss of one "Dora-9".

Several Fw 190 D-9 equipped groups, including JG-2 and JG-26, participated in airfield attacks by nearly 1,000 aircraft during the ill-advised "Operation Base Plate (Bodenplatte)" opening the Battle of the Bulge on January 1, 1945. JG-2 suffered 40 percent losses, and a total of 250 fighters were lost. Additionally, since the U.S. Army Air Force had begun hitting aircraft assembly plants and later oil refineries, the fighter force steadily lost effectiveness against daylight bombing raids. By the time JG-6 received 150 D-9s in April 1945, the bombing campaign had so restricted fuel supplies that only four aircraft could fly at a time.

Development continued with the D-10 through-15 versions, all of which were to be multi-role interceptor/ground-attack fighters with a wide variety of engines-the Daimler-Benz DB-603A and EB, the Junker Jumo 213EB and F with and without water methanol injection. Further development followed as the Ta 152, which is reported separately. Between 650 and 700 Fw 190 D's were completed when production ceased in 1945. Focke-Wulf's Marienburg plant, although apparently devastated by bombing, itself produced eight Fw 190 D's a day in December 1944. Figures vary, but approximately 13,250 fighters and 6,250 fighter-bomber versions were produced. This included 11,411 accepted by the Luftwaffe in 1944 alone-an increase of 375% over the previous year-and some 2,700 added in the final months of the war, even though about 30% of Fw 190 factories had been overrun by Soviet forces by February 1945.

Oddly enough, the Luftwaffe had also considered the D-9 to be an excellent torpedo bomber, and after the war, the Soviets actually put a batch of captured Fw 190 D-9s into service with the Naval Air attachment of their Baltic Fleet, where they apparently served until 1947 or 1948.

At least 11 Fw 190s exist in museums worldwide. Four of these are Fw 190 Ds, and all are in the United States -- including one at the U.S. Air Force museum at Wright-Patterson AFB, OH., and one here at NASM.

The NASM Fw 190 D-9, factory number (Werksnummer) 601088, was probably built at Focke Wulf's Bernburg plant. According to its markings, it was flown by a staff officer of the 4th Squadron of Fighter Group 3 (IV (Sturm)/JG-3 "Udet"), flying bomber intercepts from late 1944 through 1945. This Fw 190 D-9 was among a group of 21 various German aircraft gathered together in June 1945 by a team of Air Materiel Command intelligence officers from the USAAF 2d Tactical Air Force and flown out of Flensburg, Germany, to Cherbourg, France, for shipment to the United States. The Fw 190 D-9, with test registration FE+120 (for "Foreign Evaluation"), was flight tested by the USAAF Air Materiel Command at Wright Field, Dayton, Ohio, and a performance report was issued in September, 1946, by 1st Lt. Charles A. Ross. The aircraft was donated to NASM by the U.S. Air Force on June 15, 1960. It has been on loan to the U.S. Air Force Museum, Wright-Patterson AFB, OH., since 1975.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 9, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 6, 2019)

Luftwaffe Flugzeug 2. Weltkrieg Foto Focke Wulf Fw 190 D-9 Langnase !!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2019)

Org. Photo: US Soldier on Captured Luftwaffe Focke-Wulf Ta.142 Fighter Plane!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2019)

Ta-142??????? I would say just the Fw 190D-9 of the papagei staffel.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2019)

Jv44 was never called papagei staffel. Invention of creative writers. ( Text of add is not mine, always from seller)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 20, 2019)

Great shot of these rare birds. Despite the poor quality, it should fetch some bucks.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 20, 2019)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug FW 190 D - 9 Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 20, 2019)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug FW 190 D - 9 Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2019)

The JV44 Dora is Fw190D-11 Red 4

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug beute Focke Wulf 190 D-9 JV44 Rote 13 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2019)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug FW 190 D-9 Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2019)

Humm.. it's a Fw 190A not a Dora.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 27, 2019)

True but I still like it!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2019)

Jagdflugzeug Besatzung Fw190 Eismeer Geschwader Negativ 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2019)

Flugzeugfoto Focke-Wulf 190 D-9 II./JG 301 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2019)

Flugzeugfoto Focke-Wulf 190 D-9 III./JG 26 Celle April 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2019)

Flugzeugfoto Focke-Wulf 190 D-9 Prag-Rusin 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2019)

Flugzeugfoto Focke-Wulf 190 D-13 Flensburg Mai 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 13, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 13, 2019)

Beautiful birdie! Keep them coming!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2019)

6th Armored WWII Photo Lot: Captured FW-190 D-9 “Longnose”, Germany | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2019)

6th Armored WWII Photo Lot: FW-190 Crash, Germany | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2019)

6th Armored WWII Photo Lot: Crashed FW-190 In Field, Germany | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2020)

US-Foto: Beute FW-190, Stern, W.Nr., gelbe 10, Wappen Pik-As? Luftwaffe Orig.! | eBay

D-13 836017 Stab./JG26

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Org. Photo: Captured Luftwaffe Focke-Wulf Fw.190 Fighter Plane in US Markings!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## mjfur (Mar 25, 2020)

Isn't that a D-13? 

FHCAM - Focke-Wulf Fw 190 D-13 (Dora)


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 25, 2020)

Yes it is.


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 25, 2020)

THE only remaining D-13 !

2:57
Enjoy!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG FOCKE WULF TA 152 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

SORRY NO INFORMATION BUT TWO PHOTOS OF GERMAN PLANE WRECK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2020)

U.S. serviceman climbing on the wing of a Focke-Wulf Fw 190 German fighter aircraft, Germany, May 1945 | The Digital Collections of the National WWII Museum : Oral Histories

Weimar, Germany. May 1945


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2020)

Focke-Wulf Fw 190 German fighter aircraft on the runway, Weimar, Germany, May 1945 | The Digital Collections of the National WWII Museum : Oral Histories

Weimar, Germany. May 1945


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 4, 2020)

Good ones


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG FOCKE WULF FW 190 D | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## rochie (Jan 20, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> SORRY NO INFORMATION BUT TWO PHOTOS OF GERMAN PLANE WRECK | eBay
> 
> View attachment 584529


Jg 301 yellow 1 ?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2021)

*PHOTO* Captured Luftwaffe Focke Wulf TA-152 Fighters ~ Excellent | eBay


A rare image of several long nose Focke Wulf TA-152 and Fw-190 German fighter planes in hangar ~.



www.ebay.com





wrknr 170727 170924

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2022)

Airfield Würzburg















WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German Fw Focke-Wulf Ta 152 On Airfield Würzburg | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German Fw Focke-Wulf Ta 152 On Airfield Würzburg at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2022)

world war 2 black and white photos germany and italy | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for world war 2 black and white photos germany and italy at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2022)

+15














FOTO FLUGZEUG FOCKE WULF TA 152 | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG FOCKE WULF TA 152 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2022)

D-9's are the best...!


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 3, 2022)

Wayne Little said:


> D-9's are the best...!


I agree!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

